# HTPC help



## MrTheKiller (Sep 13, 2020)

"Moved to PC Section"

OK, long time stalker um I mean listener and uh yeah... To the point 

Over the years I've collected much equipment, mostly used and dated but still good stuff. After several moves from one side of the country to another and a divorce I am finally in a position where I can piece together a modest HT room. I would very much like to use my PC which is a fairly stout rig and a "yet to be built" server pc working together to function as a HTPC that would control most of my media in digital form. I really need step by step instructions on how to (A) figure what software I need and (B) set this up to work as a media server and PC gaming rig. I have literally 2 terabytes of high quality audio files plus probably 400 hours of reel to reel stuff, hundreds of LPS that I want to rip and a few gigs of standard def movies, but I would love to find a way to rip my BluRay stuff as well. Along with all of that is there a way integrate media steaming (Netflix, Amazon, Tidal ect)?

I know of KODI, I've found it not very user friendly for set up but that's probably because I am an idiot. I am not afraid to purchase a piece of software but if I do, I want it to be functional and user friendly.

The biggest challenge I have found in the past is finding a way stream my media with high quality audio. As previously mentioned, I have a good bit of equipment but some if it is aging some. Here is my list of junk currently set up in my HT room.

*Preamp:* Emotiva UMC-1 (Currently in use)
*Premap:* Marantz 8801 (New in box sitting in closet)
*Amp:* Emotiva UPA-700 (2 channels used)
*Amp:* Emotiva XPA-5 (in use)
*Amp:* Behringer NX-3000D (VBSS subs)
*Amp*: Berringer I-Nuke 3000DSP (Back-Up)
*Power Cond.:* Panamax 5300 (x2)
*BluRayUHD*: Panasonic UB820 UHD (new)
*BluRay:* Sony***800 Bluray (still in use)
*Laser Disk:* Marantz LV510 (in use)
*CD: *NAD T585 (in use)
*LP player:* Audio Technica LP-120USB (in use)
*Cassette:* Marantz PMD505 (in use)
*Cassette:* Akia HX-R41 (back up)
*Reel to Reel:* Akia GX-4000D (in use)
*Projector:* Sony VPL-HW45ES (in use)
*PC:* AMD Threadripper: Asus ROG Strix-850, Shaphire Nitro RX-570 8gig, 8 Terabytes of drive space on windows 10.
*Speakers*: DIYSoundGroup Titans front stage, Volt 8's surrounds and 4 VBSS subs.
*Game Console: *X-box One (waiting to upgrade) (in use)

I know it's a lot to take on but is anyone willing to lay it all out for me?


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a Quantum Access Mini PC Stick connected directly into my Sony STR-DN1080 receiver via HDMI. I purchased the Dolby Atmos and DTS:X apps which can be loaded onto all your desktops, laptops, and PC sticks for life. Setup is a breeze for both apps. You can flip between the 2 apps and Windows audio settings by right clicking on the speaker icon near the taskbar clock.

Wow, I deleted all of my 24hr race pics. You are going to force me to turn the stick on and update. I can't remember if I turned the stick on in 2020!


----------

